# Where to learn gunsmithing?



## MoonshineFrontier (Jul 9, 2017)

Where is a good place to learn gunsmithing? I want to learn that and learn to be a archery tech. But not sure where teaches it. Or is it a self taught skill?


----------



## jmoser (Jul 10, 2017)

There are schools but honestly the best way is to apprentice with an established smith.

You wont have all the tools and equipment to learn on your own unless you invest $$$ up front anyway and anything beyond basic tinkering usually requires a machine shop.  Bbl installation, rechambering, muzzle threading, headspace adjustment etc on bolt rifles is all precision lathe work.  Cutting optics dovetails or serrations etc on pistol slides uses a vertical milling machine.

An option is to look into machining courses at local community college or tech / trade schools; learn the basics of machining and you will be a good way along the path.


----------



## weagle (Jul 13, 2017)

I have hired 2 full time gunsmiths and both had degrees from Colorado School of Trades.


----------



## Swampfox1775 (Jul 23, 2017)

jmoser said:


> An option is to look into machining courses at local community college or tech / trade schools; learn the basics of machining and you will be a good way along the path.



Do that, get the basic tools (vice, screwdrivers, punch set, files) read all the books you can find and MOST importantly: know a gunsmith.

If you don't know anybody you'll probly have to go out to some gunsmith school out west or up north like another guy said.


----------



## Swampfox1775 (Jul 23, 2017)

Another option that has worked for many in the past (assuming you're young/dumb enough): enlist in some type of ordnance job in the military and stay in long enough to go to armorer school etc. 

Try to get the agreement in writing...


----------



## georgiarebel52 (Jul 31, 2017)

I've always wondered why there are none of those type trade schools in the South. There are a few armorer classes like glock but you need creditials for most of them.


----------



## Clemson (Nov 2, 2017)

We have several students from Georgia in the program currently.

Bill Jacobs

https://www.ptc.edu/academics/schools-programs/industrial-technology/gunsmithing


----------

